# Mazzer Mini (any variety) is marginally better than a Eureka Mignon: true or false?



## windhoek

*The Mazzer Mini (A) is notably better than the Eureka Mignon*​
True450.00%False112.50%The difference between them is negligible337.50%


----------



## windhoek

I'm inclined to buy either a Eureka Mignon or Mazzer Mini (probably type A) as their form factors and reputations puts them at the top of my grinder list. I've read all sorts of reviews and threads about both, but I'm a little confused because there doesn't seem to be a consensus that the Mazzer Mini (type A) is notably better than the Mignon and therefore, justifiably twice the price (give or take).

To help me and perhaps anyone else in a similar situation come to an informed conclusion, I thought I'd conduct a poll to find that seemingly elusive consensus. So here goes...


----------



## Jon

Rather than conduct a poll of anyone who fancies a go regardless of knowledge (a la Brexit) I'd recommend getting some guidance from people on here who've used both. Suspect @coffeechap is a good person to start with and most likely @DavecUK too.


----------



## windhoek

Aha, I perhaps wrongly presumed voters would know their beans and burrs and therefore, vote with knowledge and experience. But if the forum demographic is as uninformed as you suggest, then the poll might not mean much when the poll closes tomorrow and the results are in.

The poll's started, so will finish... as the late Magnus Magnusson might have said


----------



## Jon

There will be some knowledgeable folk regards these grinders BUT many people (like me) would only have secondhand information. The mignon has been at times a bit of a favourite on here so a lot of people have secondhand info about them.


----------



## windhoek

I see what you mean, hopefully people will supplement their votes with explanatory comments that will say more than their vote does.


----------



## Missy

And what you really need to know is whether it will be best *for your specific requirements* too... There's no one size fits all, or even most. At the most basic you have a rock paper scissors of budget aesthetic grind quality (the third being subjective!) And you need to work out which is more or less important... I'm not sure what the Lizard and Spock variables are, but I'm sure they exist in this context and again will be more or less vital depending on individual circumstance.


----------



## windhoek

Ah, another learning moment. Even if the Mazzer is notably better in 'objective' circumstances, you're right, it doesn't follow it will be better in mine - or that the Mignon would be just as good regardless of whether it's 'objectively' inferior or almost as good compared to the Mazzer. Mmmm.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hi, you cited in your OP that "form factor and reputation" was important, so presumably you don't want anything too new which has not yet made a reputation? Considering form factor alone, may I throw a spanner in the works here and, suggest that, if you are considering buying a grinder which is kitchen friendly, slim, new and around the £600 mark, also look at the Rocket Fausto, the Profitec t64 (I own one) (both 64mm flat burrs) and the Eureka Atom (60mm flat burrs)?

For what's worth, I had an Mignon for 3 years and they are a great compact kitchen friendly grinder which is easy to adjust and clean.


----------



## hotmetal

I agree, a poll won't really give you the answer, and aesthetic more subjective than grind quality (which could in theory be measured by particle distribution etc). Also you're comparing apples with pears, if you compare a Mignon with its closest in price Mazzer Mini, because the Mignon is doser less whereas the Mini in its cheapest form has a doser. A doser also breaks up clumps, but can be a source of grind retention and adds extra faff, and a bit more footprint. The Mini E takes up the same space as a Mini Timer (doser) but costs loads more for the electronics. The Mignon is therefore cheaper, smaller, easier. Whether it's as good in the cup I can't say as I haven't had one. I had a Mazzer mini doser though, and while the grinds were ok, I quickly tired of the doser faff, brushing it out etc. I ended up replacing it with a Eureka Zenith which I would much prefer over any of the Mini range. Others will have different needs/space/aesthetic etc and may disagree but that's my twopennorth.


----------



## Missy

And I would say (without having used the mini or the mignon) if you are considering a doser mini get a superjolly, yes it's bigger, but as evidenced by some of the ones on here, a lick of paint and it's more than domestic kitchen worthy, a cheap one costs buttons, replacement burrs likewise, and it should be more than sufficient unless you are subject to upgraditis... In which case buy a better one than either the mignon or the mazzer, and save yourself the pain!


----------



## Jacko112

I've had both (currently Mignon) and whilst the Mazzer ground finer thus producing a better flavour it was not kitchen friendly, it was messier and to clean it meant I lost the grind setting which was a pain. Whilst saying that mine didn't have any mods which may have helped. The Mignon however is completely the opposite - prettier so SWMBO is happier, no loss of grind settings when cleaning but I don't think it grinds as fine.

Oh and @ Missy " I'm not sure what the Lizard and Spock variables are" - Spock wins every time according to Sheldon!


----------



## windhoek

I think I might have realised something... a Eureka moment you might say. As a newbie, I might not have noticed that the comparisons between Mignon and Mini might be just that: between the Mignon and original, dossered mini only. Not the newer, dosserless Type A (or Type B for that matter).

Fwiw, by form factor I really meant footprint as the gap next to my cupboards is limited and either of these two are suitable straight off the bat and are both dosserless, which I think I'd prefer over dossered. But as mentioned above, it's what delivered best from a cup that matters most.


----------



## Jochen

Why buy A Mazzer Mini when you can buy A Eureka Zenith?


----------



## windhoek

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the Zenith to answer that. Answers on a postcard please


----------



## Jon

What's your budget and priorities?

This may be a better starting place.

Not to patronise: are you up to speed on the differences between on demand and dosered grinders?


----------



## Jochen

windhoek said:


> I'm afraid I don't know enough about the Zenith to answer that. Answers on a postcard please


https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EurekaZenith65EvsMazzerMiniE.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwi84Net2NnOAhUGVBQKHanJCh8QFgg7MAo&usg=AFQjCNH2rlfGGGkJBu7W4Jvn9JRQHIAjMg&sig2=7iQR-JmyC_doXHyvDD054Q


----------



## Obnic

I have had both: eureka mignon and the rocket variant of the mazzer mini on demand E.

Mignon was beautiful, and small. It produced a good grind but had a tendency to clump as you went fine. This improved with use but was a feature. WDT was a central part of my prep. Also, very occasionally it would seize on a light roasted bean but a simple and easy procedure of loosening the grind and manually turning the burrs fixed this both times. The grinder is bullet proof and easy to clean too.

I saw the video of some US chap grinding a perfect mound of coffee into a portafilter and extracting a shot that sent him into raptures. He was using a mini-E on demand. I showed it to my wife...

Bless her, that Christmas she gave me a £700 Rocket version of a £350 Mazzer mini E grinder. It is small, highly polished and looks very slick. It is certainly more powerful than the mignon and can grind finer. It is easy to clean. It looked beautiful next to my Brewtus.

However, it grinds really slowly. At true espresso grinds it clumps, not as much as the mignon but that US chap must have extracted a mouth puckering underextracted acid bomb because no way was his grind fit for espresso unless he was using a hard tamped 23g dose and a basket with one hole in it! So WDT remained.

In terms of flavour in the cup, my considered opinion was that it was not a big enough jump above the mignon to justify £350 let well alone the £700 my wife was robbed of. I changed the burrs to SJ ones which greatly improved speed of grind and (not sure why) helped with static and clumping a bit. But the motor spins fast in a mini and this is not a recommended mod if you like light beans. I also found moving from the mignon's precise worm drive to the mazzer collar a chore but you get over that with Molykote grease and a second collar adjustment bolt.

Despite all of this, and the guilt mountain of rejecting my wife's attempt to make me whole, within 6 months I was whining to various Dave's (CoffeeChap, Kidd and DaveCUK) each of whom laughed and gave me tough love.

Fortunately, the Chap was generous enough to introduce me to a host of alternative capable grinders, and the rest is history.

The Mini, though pretty, was not a satisfying episode for me.

Just my opinion. I've ignored enough people's good advice to respect dissenting voices.


----------



## DavecUK

windhoek said:


> I'm inclined to buy either a Eureka Mignon or Mazzer Mini (probably type A) as their form factors and reputations puts them at the top of my grinder list. I've read all sorts of reviews and threads about both, but I'm a little confused because there doesn't seem to be a consensus that the Mazzer Mini (type A) is notably better than the Mignon and therefore, justifiably twice the price (give or take).
> 
> To help me and perhaps anyone else in a similar situation come to an informed conclusion, I thought I'd conduct a poll to find that seemingly elusive consensus. So here goes...


As I have been mentioned, I would say it's not a question so simply answered. Both are entry level prosumer grinders, the Mignon being a little more entry level, but grind differences are not huge and you pay an awful lot for the Mazzer name in the Mini E format...too much really.

*Funny enough if you're looking for a grinder, I know of one that will soon (very soon) be listed on here that would be well worth considering. A Zenith 75E with titanium burrs, nearly 2 years warranty and just enough beans ground to have seasoned it (less than 30Kg). It's also a very desirable 900 rpm model* rather than the current 1400 (or is it 1300) rpm model and should have the small hopper. I reviewed the 900 rpm ones and found it especially good, but of course much more expensive for the manufacturer than using the higher speed motor (technical reasons to do with induction motors), it would be my guess at why they changed. You would be well advised to wait for this to be listed.


----------



## windhoek

Jon said:


> What's your budget and priorities?
> 
> This may be a better starting place.
> 
> Not to patronise: are you up to speed on the differences between on demand and dosered grinders?


Form what I've read so far, on demand supplies coffee direct to a portafilter (or whatever you want to use to collect the grind) whereas dossered supplies into the dosser attached to the grinder, and is then supplied from there to a portafiller.

I guess my priorities are good grind and dimensions. The available dimensions for where I plan to place a grinder are: 170x260x445mm (wxdxh). I can be a bit flexible on width, but only a smidge more with depth before and absolutely no more with the height as there's literally a smidge more before the end of the worktop.

I also guess my budget ranges between Mignon and Mini Type A, give or take.


----------



## windhoek

DavecUK said:


> As I have been mentioned, I would say it's not a question so simply answered. Both are entry level prosumer grinders, the Mignon being a little more entry level, but grind differences are not huge and you pay an awful lot for the Mazzer name in the Mini E format...too much really.
> 
> *Funny enough if you're looking for a grinder, I know of one that will soon (very soon) be listed on here that would be well worth considering. A Zenith 75E with titanium burrs, nearly 2 years warranty and just enough beans ground to have seasoned it (less than 30Kg). It's also a very desirable 900 rpm model* rather than the current 1400 (or is it 1300) rpm model and should have the small hopper. I reviewed the 900 rpm ones and found it especially good, but of course much more expensive for the manufacturer than using the higher speed motor (technical reasons to do with induction motors), it would be my guess at why they changed. You would be well advised to wait for this to be listed.


Thank Dave









It looks like the Zenith would be too tall for my kitchen as the adjacent cupboard door would inevitably bump into it, so it's not for me sadly.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

windhoek said:


> I'm inclined to buy either a Eureka Mignon or Mazzer Mini (probably type A) as their form factors and reputations puts them at the top of my grinder list.


I think maybe you should have included the fact that you have a height restriction factor as I now see 49cm grinders being suggested.

I spent an inordinate amount of time reading up on grinders that would be suitable for my specific needs, I really did procrastinate for at least a year and considered every possibility

I eventually bought a Eureka Mignon and have no doubts or worries that it is the right grinder for me and can only see me keeping it for a very long time indeed.

Im impartial to what you do buy as im not trying to sell one or help anyone else sell a grinder

I read this review after I'd bought it as it was hidden in quite an old thread, but still relevant today, and covers the two machines in your poll.

Skip to page 8 onwards if you want the low down

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/co...oserlookv3.pdf

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15339-Mignon-Grinder/page4


----------



## windhoek

You might be right JR, maybe I should have mentioned earlier I was polling about the Mazzer and Eureka because they'd fit in the available gap.

If as it seems that the Mazzer is not a lot better than the Eureka, then I might as well plump for a Mignon. I've got to start somewhere, so I might as well get on with it and buy one. I'll probably hold off ordering till tomorrow as I'm off on Friday and want to be home to receive the grinder. Almost there


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

If you do order a mignon have you decided on where to get it from?

I got mine from bella barista because they offer a 3 year transferable warranty, free set of burrs and have a good\great reputation.

They also threw in a bag of beans









could have saved maybe £10 - £20 getting it from elsewhere, but couldnt find another company that offered the extra set of burrs and transferable 3 year warranty so thought those alone were worth the extra money


----------



## windhoek

Great info JR!


----------



## Jochen

Thé Eureka Atom is alsof worth a look at but also a lot more expensive than a mingion of course...


----------



## windhoek

Alas the Atom is too tall, ironically!


----------



## windhoek

Apart from a grinder, is there anything else I should buy; any particular accessories?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

windhoek said:


> Apart from a grinder, is there anything else I should buy; any particular accessories?


A set of scales.

Essential if you want a straight answer on here about any forthcoming questions you may have regarding the coffee you're producing


----------



## windhoek

Matt black Mignon and scales ordered


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

windhoek said:


> Matt black Mignon and scales ordered


coffeeforums.co.uk helping people decide on how to wisely spend their money on coffee related accoutrements since june 2008


----------



## windhoek

Oh, and I'll adjust my Zassenhaus for cafetiere coffee so I can setup my Mignon exclusively for my morning moka express


----------

